# Lots of LOBSTER



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Dove Destin live bottom, some twenty miles south of the pass. First dive in beautiful blue water resulted in me finding 19 dozers, and Mark Brown finding six more! Toner shot a nice ARS, to fill out the fish portion of the dive. Dive 2 was more of the same action, I found 5, Mark found 7 and Toner found 9. I also found that when you have too much fun and don't pay attention to your SPG, things get a little sketchy ascending to a stage bottle at 40 fsw. VERY STUPID of me, but all went well and I still had back gas upon surfacing. PLEASE pay attention to your SPG! I cant stress that enough! Overall we had a banner day with 46 dozers and a few fish! I have pics of cut up bugs that I will post soon. No together pics though:banghead.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, What do I have to trade to get some lobster? A free fishing trip before snapper season closes??? Make it happen Mickey!:bowdown


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

Good thing your Dad is in Ireland , or you might get a "talkin'too"...


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well Done. Nice shovel nose haul.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

WOW! Was that a a great trip or what I have never seen so many bugs in one area 19 on one dive :bowdown that is going to be a hard mark to beat! 9 was my pb and man were they GOOD!


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

man mickey, i thought your wifey wouldn't let you go out and play...that what you told me friday night you big puss....

oh well....i got two shots on him, got to see the props....40 min deco...oh well. glad you got some bugs. you aught to throw some my way for bailin' biatch

cheers


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang thats a mess of bugs. Thought your boat was out of comission Mickey? Glad yall got out cause thats an insane amount of lobster.


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Sean, she only was bitching about Saturday, honey do list and all, sorry and glad you are alive dumbass... my boat is out of commission, we took marks boat! Hopefully I will have mine up and running soon!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job TGB. Looks like you found the motherload.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *TEAM GET BENT (8/2/2009)*Dove Destin live bottom, some twenty miles south of the pass. First dive in beautiful blue water resulted in me finding 19 dozers, and Mark Brown finding six more! Toner shot a nice ARS, to fill out the fish portion of the dive. Dive 2 was more of the same action, I found 5, Mark found 7 and Toner found 9. I also found that when you have too much fun and don't pay attention to your SPG, things get a little sketchy ascending to a stage bottle at 40 fsw. VERY STUPID of me, but all went well and I still had back gas upon surfacing. PLEASE pay attention to your SPG! I cant stress that enough! Overall we had a banner day with 46 dozers and a few fish! I have pics of cut up bugs that I will post soon. No together pics though:banghead.


Would love to see pics :takephoto:takephoto

What kind of lobster do we have here? How do they taste compared to the ones you see in the tanks at seafood restaurants? or are they the same kind?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

CL. I can chime in on this one for sure. They are not the ones you see in the tanks because they are Maine Lobster. The ones he is talking about are Shovelnose lobster. The Lobster available here are Spiney lobster.


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Chad,

Glad you got out, sounds like a great trip. I'm hoping to put together a Pensacola trip this Saturday. Any chance you'll be off? Or, know of anyone else who might be interested? I'll try to call later today......

Steve


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *lobsterman (8/3/2009)*CL. I can chime in on this one for sure. They are not the ones you see in the tanks because they are Maine Lobster. The ones he is talking about are Shovelnose lobster. The Lobster available here are Spiney lobster.


How do they taste?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

bro, shovelnose lobster are much sweeter than any other lobsteryou have ever tasted. i put the flavoraround royal red shrimp. the meat is more tender (if you cook it right) 

no contest the best of the best


----------

